# Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?



## Igoe (10. Dezember 2019)

*Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Hallo ihr lieben,

nach langen hin und her hier im Forum habe ich mich dazu entschieden mir eine Wasserkühlung für meinen CPU zu kaufen. 
Da ich in diesem Thema aber komplett neu bin und keine Ahnung davon habe muss ich auf euren Rat hoffen und vertrauen. 
Es geht mir in erster Linie darum, welche AIO's in mein Gehäuse passen. 

Ich habe dieses Gehäuse:
Mindfactory: Corsair Carbide SPEC-OMEGA RGB mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne
Corsair: https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categ...Carbide-Series-SPEC-OMEGA-RGB/p/CC-9011140-WW

Ich habe gesehen das manche Wasserkühlungen 3 Lüfter, manche 2 und sogar manche nur einen haben. Ich möchte eine sehr 
leistungsstarke Wasserkühlung, weswegen ich denke umso größer umso besser. Vielleicht kann mir ja sogar der ein oder andere 
hier eine AIO empfehlen. Man muss dazu sagen das mein CPU übertaktet ist. Von ehemals 3,6Ghz auf 3,95Ghz.

*Mein PC*

*Prozessor: *Ryzen 5 1600x *
Mainboard: *MSI B350 Gaming Plus*
Arbeitsspeicher: *32GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4*
Festplatte(n): *M.2 SSD Crucial, Samsung 860 EVO*
Grafikkarte: *Nvidia Geforce 1080 GTX Founders Edition*
Sound: *Asus Xonar DG*
Netzteil: *be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular*
Gehäuse: *Corsair Carbide SPEC-OMEGA RGB*
Betriebssystem: *Windows 10


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Also ein wenig Eigeninitiative darf man ja wohl noch erwarten. Hast die Infos selbst verlinkt: 


> Platz für bis zu sechs 120-mm-Lüfter oder *einen* Hydro Series *360-mm-Radiator* an der Vorderseite, *einen 240-mm-Radiator* an der Oberseite und *einen 120-mm-Radiator* an der Rückseite.




Da die 280er nicht passt und 120er nicht lohnen: Produktvergleich Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360, Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 Geizhals Deutschland Für den Ryzen reicht theoretisch aber auch die 240er gut aus... Grundsätzlich ist größer vor allem leiser (weshalb ich eine 280er bevorzuge). Bin kein Experte was Waküs angeht, aber ich meine man sagt circa einen 120er für 100W Abwärme. Das Thema "Lautstärke" kommt dann danach ^^ Also bist du mit zwei 120ern gut dabei und mit dem 360er könnte auch dann auch ein 3950X oder dergleichen (relativ leise) gekühlt werden 

Edit: Kannst natürlich auch die hier beworbene Hydro-Serie von Corsair nehmen ^^


----------



## HGHarti (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Ich habe ein anderes Corsair Gehäuse mit Lüftersteuerung und RGB Controller.Habe eine  Corsair AIO mit RGB in 240mm geholt und unterm Deckel montiert. Laüft alles super mit einem AMD 3700x


----------



## c1i (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360, Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 Geizhals Deutschland



Wenn es schon eine AIO sein soll, dann bitte keine von diesen, daran wirst du nicht lange Freude haben, denn der Kühlkörper ist aus Kupfer und der Radiator aus Aluminium. Damit sind die Dinger ein Fall für die Mülltonne.

Ich gebe denen eine Lebenszeit von ca. 2 Jahren, dann sind sie aufgrund der Korrosion ein Fall für die Entsorgung.

Achte darauf, dass bei der AIO *auf keinen Fall *Kupfer und Aluminium gemischt wird, das ist schon die halbe Miete.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Kommt drauf an wieviel du kühlen willst  ,  aber unter einer AIO verstehe ich nur den  Kühlkürper auf der CPU  ....


Sollte auf jedenfall reinpassen   zumindest ist der Kühler kleiner wie bei Luft ^^


Wenn das hilfreich war   ,  gib mir ein like


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Igor  

Meinst du nicht das die Grafikkarte mehr Krach macht  als der Prozessor   ?  

Warum willst du den kühlen  !?


----------



## Igoe (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

@Einwegkartoffel  Eigeninitiative ja aber ich habe einfach keine Ahnung wegen den Radiatoren usw.. Tut mir leid

@c1i  Danke für den Tipp 

@Bauschaum7 Ich heiße Igoe und ich habe nirgends erwähnt das es mir um die Lautstärke geht 

Kann ich bei einer Wasserkühlung auch Flüssigmetall verwenden?

Was haltet ihr von: Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen


----------



## c1i (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Auf was solltest du noch mal achten? Die schreiben das bewusst nicht in die Beschreibung, alleine das sollte stutzig machen. Also schauen wir bei Corsair: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...sigkeitskühler/p/CW-9060031-WW#tab-tech-specs

Tada, gleicher Schrott:


----------



## Igoe (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*



c1i schrieb:


> Auf was solltest du noch mal achten? Die schreiben das bewusst nicht in die Beschreibung, alleine das sollte stutzig machen. Also schauen wir bei Corsair: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...sigkeitskühler/p/CW-9060031-WW#tab-tech-specs
> 
> Tada, gleicher Schrott:



Stimmt, dadurch das es dort nicht stand habe ich nicht darauf geachtet! Danke noch mal, ab jetzt achte ich darauf


----------



## Igoe (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Jede die ich mir angucke hat gemischtes Material :o Welche kannst du denn empfehlen?


----------



## c1i (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Eins vorweg: Ich halte nichts von Wasserkühlungen und würde niemals eine verwenden. 

Aber wenn man mich zwingen würde, dann würde ich eine Eisbaer von Alphacool in Erwägung ziehen. Hier wäre ein Test: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wass...s/Alphacool-Eisbaer-Eisberg-2-Review-1199697/

Es wird in dem Test leider nicht erwähnt, aber die AIO hat beides aus Kupfer. Hier kann man noch einen Test lesen in dem es auch erwähnt wird: Alphacool Eisbaer im Test: Eine AiO-Kuehlung fuer mehr als nur die CPU - ComputerBase


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Interessant, dass du einen Test von PCGH nimmst. Schau mal ins aktuelle Heft. Die Arctic Liquid Cooler ist die neue Referenz...ein gutes Stück besser bewertet als die Eisbaer


----------



## c1i (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Ich hatte die Eisbaer nur als gute Referenz in Erinnerung. Das nimmt nicht das selbst recherchieren ab.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*



c1i schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Eisbaer nur als gute Referenz in Erinnerung. Das nimmt nicht das selbst recherchieren ab.



Ist auch immer noch Platz 2, also schlecht ist die ja auch nicht....aber ich persönlich finde schon allein die Lautstärke (2,0 zu 3,3 sone) ist ein Kaufargument für die Arctic.


----------



## Igoe (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Die Liquid Freezer II 240 – Liquid Freezer II Series hat aber Kupfer und Aluminium gemischt! Das haben so viele Wasserkühlungen.. Wenn das so schlimm ist, wieso machen die das?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*



Igoe schrieb:


> Die Liquid Freezer II 240 – Liquid Freezer II Series hat aber Kupfer und Aluminium gemischt! Das haben so viele Wasserkühlungen.. Wenn das so schlimm ist, wieso machen die das?



Dafür gibt es Additive, die dem Kühlwasser beigemischt sind, damit es keine chemischen Reaktionen gibt.


----------



## Igoe (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

@Threshold 

​Danke für diesen Hinweis. Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus aber heißt das, das ich auf der Kühlerplatte dann auch Flüssigmetall verwenden kann?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*



c1i schrieb:


> Wenn es schon eine AIO sein soll, dann bitte keine von diesen, daran wirst du nicht lange Freude haben, denn der Kühlkörper ist aus Kupfer und der Radiator aus Aluminium. Damit sind die Dinger ein Fall für die Mülltonne.
> 
> Ich gebe denen eine Lebenszeit von ca. 2 Jahren, dann sind sie aufgrund der Korrosion ein Fall für die Entsorgung.
> 
> Achte darauf, dass bei der AIO *auf keinen Fall *Kupfer und Aluminium gemischt wird, das ist schon die halbe Miete.


Die 240er ist in der aktuellen PCGH Testsieger geworden - seltsam.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## c1i (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Additive, die dem Kühlwasser beigemischt sind, damit es keine chemischen Reaktionen gibt.



Sicher gibt es die. Es ist aber auf jeden Fall besser diese beiden Materialien gar nicht erst zu mischen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*



c1i schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es die. Es ist aber auf jeden Fall besser diese beiden Materialien gar nicht erst zu mischen.



Ich bin auch eher ein Fan von Kupfer Radiatoren aber es geht halt um den Preis. Aluminium ist günstiger.


----------



## c1i (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche AIO passt in mein Gehäuse?*

Auf lange Sicht schon. Ich habe genug Themen von AIOs gesehen, die nach 2 bis 3 Jahren durch diese Materialmischung das zeitliche gesegnet haben und dabei Hardware mit in den Tod gerissen haben. Wer hier nämlich billig kauft, der kauft im Zweifelsfall nicht nur zweimal sondern beim zweiten Mal alles neu, weil ein Wasserschaden aus dem PC einen Haufen Schrott gemacht hat.


----------

